# Blast from the Past Terry Ragsdale vs. Eric hall



## dragonheart II

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h1w1idw_5s


----------



## Pete53

mr. ragsdale is still probably the best target archer of alltime . there was a time when my son and myself had been at a practice range when my son "then young age of 11" was practicing next to terry,it was a honor to see terry shoot and for my son cory to watch him too, terry ragsdale was a class act. what was really amazing is it was after a sectional shoot that terry won and my son as a cub won too , both went back after sectional shoot to archery range to shoot more, and were the only two archer`s practicing more. it was a lesson in archery my young son probably will never forget and that was never quit practicing no matter how well you shoot or if you win. i believe that small lesson help my son win many state titles after that in the free style classes,but college,girls and yes beer kept him busy and now its fishing , work ,beer and girls !


----------



## phantom1

I remember the Ragsdale name dominating shooting between Terry, his wife and his father. Maybe other family members. His father, Bob, was chief engineer at PSE for years and had a website after retiring(it may still exist). You could ask questions and he would answer them.

Each year when new bows come out touted as being more accurate, I have to laugh at one of Bob's answers back then. Someone was asking something about which type of bow was the most accurate and what improvements really worked. His answer was something like: "perfect scores have already been shot, so how can the bow get more accurate?" Ha!

That response is one of the reasons my main bow is still my newest from 2004. I know they keep getting faster, quieter, and so on, but more accurate? I'm not qualified to say.

Pete, nice story above about Terry and your son too! You are still my "rifle coach". I have not forgotten you.


----------



## victor001

He was the best there will ever be . :wink:


----------



## Mr. Rosewater

Terry Ragsdale/archery= Roy Hobbs/baseball


----------



## ron w

I have always enjoyed watching Terry shoot. I my perspective, he is the perfect example of good form and execution, bar none. I learned how to shoot during the time that he and his wife were making a name for themselves in the archery world. much of what was taught at that time was respective of his shooting.


----------



## Astroguy

Thanks for the trip down memory lane. Terry was on top of the world when I started shooting NFAA.


----------



## ron w

Astroguy,
I cut my spot teeth ('75 or'76) with an Astro "Cosmic Stinger". purchased from the shop that George Stadtler(sp?) owned, in West Alice, WI !. Had that bow, until about 10 years ago. my 29 year old daughter learned to shoot with it when she was 15 or 16. they were excellent bows in their day.


----------



## kballer1

Would have been Broken Arrow Archery & it was George Sattler, a lot of the top Pro's shot the Astro, I think Michelle started shooting an Astro as her parents had an archery shop & sold Astro bows. It had to be before Sept of 75 as that is when Astro was sold to Outer's Lab in Onalaska,WI. Over the years there were a lot of the top Pro's that shot the Astro Bow & won a lot of tournaments with them.


----------



## Varza

phantom1 said:


> I remember the Ragsdale name dominating shooting between Terry, his wife and his father. Maybe other family members. His father, Bob, was chief engineer at PSE for years and had a website after retiring(it may still exist). You could ask questions and he would answer them.
> 
> Each year when new bows come out touted as being more accurate, I have to laugh at one of Bob's answers back then. Someone was asking something about which type of bow was the most accurate and what improvements really worked. His answer was something like: "perfect scores have already been shot, so how can the bow get more accurate?" Ha!
> 
> That response is one of the reasons my main bow is still my newest from 2004. I know they keep getting faster, quieter, and so on, but more accurate? I'm not qualified to say.
> 
> Pete, nice story above about Terry and your son too! You are still my "rifle coach". I have not forgotten you.


I'm not expecting my bow to get more accurate. I will never buy a bow for that reason. I expect myself to get more accurate.


----------



## soonerboy

I watched Terry win National indoor shoot in Tulsa way back a few years. I noticed his arrows seemed to be kicking hard left out of the bow. His dad posted later that when they got home and shot the bow through paper it had about an 8 inch tear or something like that. Obviously that didn't effect the final point of impact.


----------



## Mr. Rosewater

Just thinking, remember what a great field archer he was. Everything he did was at 210fps. No laser rangefinder. No ballistic rangefinder. No lens in his peep. No shooting stool. No $220 release. No $150 arrow rest. How were all of his accomplishments even possible?

We may never see his equal.


----------



## Padgett

I love that video, I luck out and find it from time to time and always stop to watch it.


----------



## rsw

I had the distinct pleasure of shooting with Terry for years (even won a couple from him). Along with Mike Leiter, Dean Pridgen, Larry Wise, and a couple others, they were the epitome of field archery. Considering the antiquated bows, arrows, and equipment we used, those gentlemen would have seldom failed to shoot 560 had they been today's gear. Certainly, they were the best and gentlemen all.


----------



## Pete53

at the state msaa field shoot years ago at saratoga archery club in minnesota and this was a very hard up and down archery field course on a sunday terry and Michelle his wife showed up and shot that day for score.this is the neat part : after shooting 28 targets with 4 arrows on each target terry only missed one bulleye all day in the heat,now the next best score that person only missed 2 bulleyes all day and that was his wife michelle. that was a very special day for all us to compete at saratoga and just unbelieveable how well Terry and Michele could shoot.


----------

